# PHOTOSHOP THIS PFF



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

FirstI wannathankeveryone who didn't see blond hair and assume I was some bimbo, photoshoping poser. You don't know me yet you have given me the respect that anyangler posting on the forum deserves.The following is for the rest of you.....

This was about a month ago, grabbed one of my neighbors and hit the waterwith a mission. Caught a ton of kings, huge spanish and bonita. I have included video of my boat, tackle bag, rods and reels, cooler, boat motor, dead fish, crusty blood and the remains of my buzz.Please note theabsence of rubberbands on my reels and the presents of the duster rig and strech25 on my rods (those are fishing lures desperado)This wasone of the best fishing days of the summer on my little 10' boat along with the day I caught the mahi. I have been in blue water many times, yet this boat is mine. Being so close to the water andfree of allthings ismy heaven. (Notice how the king spins my boat...I love that)








<PARAM name="movie" value="http://serve.a-widget.com/service/getWidgetSwf.kickAction"></PARAM><PARAM name="FlashVars" value="affiliateSiteId=31348&widgetId=57952&width=420&height=338&revision=5&kaShare=1&mediaType_mediaID=video_825311&autoPlay=0"></PARAM><PARAM name="wmode" value="window"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></PARAM><EMBED height=338 name=kickWidget_31348_57952 type=application/x-shockwave-flash pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer width=420 src=http://serve.a-widget.com/service/getWidgetSwf.kickAction wmode="window" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" FlashVars="affiliateSiteId=31348&widgetId=57952&width=420&height=338&revision=5&kaShare=1&mediaType_mediaID=video_825311&autoPlay=0"></EMBED></OBJECT>>








<PARAM name="movie" value="http://serve.a-widget.com/service/getWidgetSwf.kickAction"></PARAM><PARAM name="FlashVars" value="affiliateSiteId=31348&widgetId=57952&width=420&height=338&revision=5&kaShare=1&mediaType_mediaID=video_825313&autoPlay=0"></PARAM><PARAM name="wmode" value="window"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></PARAM><PARAM name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></PARAM><EMBED height=338 name=kickWidget_31348_57952 type=application/x-shockwave-flash pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer width=420 src=http://serve.a-widget.com/service/getWidgetSwf.kickAction wmode="window" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" FlashVars="affiliateSiteId=31348&widgetId=57952&width=420&height=338&revision=5&kaShare=1&mediaType_mediaID=video_825313&autoPlay=0"></EMBED></OBJECT>>


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cool setup you got there. Makes me rethink the kayak thing. Great :takephoto and catch. Respect.:letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

great post... pics arent working ?


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

Totally one of the coolest methods of fishin I've seen in a while.. congrats on the nice fish


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome catch.Always good to see someone holding a stringer full of king mackeral.Glad to see you back and posting again.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock on Sister! I smell smoked king dip. If you're ever in Destin, my boat has a spot for anyone with that kind of fishing drive (guy or gal). :clap:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Quite the day of catching you had there! Congrats and thanks for the great report:letsdrink


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Hehe you are braver than I am to gaff a king with a hand gaff...Nice job on the videos.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I saw you at gbb&t one day, you were in that pretty truck and had your boat in the bed. Victor and i talked about you fishing after you left. I had my boat hooked up and was going fishing also. I put in at gulf breeze side of 3 mile. I passed you close to the ft. pickens gate and you had the boat in the water motor hooked up and you were headed towards the pass. I looked at my buddy and said that girl really likes to fish. We went on about our day and about an hour or two later here you were right by us at the pickens pier/jetties. Any one that talks any kind of shit about you fishing is jealous and dont listen to a word they have to say. I have seen it with my own eyes.

By the way congrats on filling the boat. nice catch.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked like a calm dy out there....except fer the wake of your boat w/ them kings pulling ya!!! Looks like a great time fer all!!!:clap:letsdrink:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Rock on girl! No better way to rub it in their (skeptics) face than with some good video.

Keep them coming


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:bowdown Thats showing how its done!!!!!!:clap


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (10/29/2009)*I saw you at gbb&t one day, you were in that pretty truck and had your boat in the bed. Victor and i talked about you fishing after you left. I had my boat hooked up and was going fishing also. I put in at gulf breeze side of 3 mile. I passed you close to the ft. pickens gate and you had the boat in the water motor hooked up and you were headed towards the pass. I looked at my buddy and said that girl really likes to fish. We went on about our day and about an hour or two later here you were right by us at the pickens pier/jetties. Any one that talks any kind of shit about you fishing is jealous and dont listen to a word they have to say. I have seen it with my own eyes.




Thats a great story! I can totally see that. Reminds me of the time we passed a 20' open v bottom about 5 miles offshore one morning. Tiller steer and handheld GPS. About lunchtime I saw them 38 miles offshore. 



Great job on the catch young lady!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Must say I was impressed with the way you handled that King and especially the way you gaffed that baby. I fish guys on my boat that wouldn't dare get that close to those King teeth. You are welcome to fish the ShurKetch anytime..............Ed


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Ed, I already have a freezer full of tune but I'm ready for some grouper! I pay my way and bring my own rods, reels, tackle and beer so if you have an empty spot for a grouper dayI'm there! PM me.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

"PHOTOSHOP THIS" ------ What this a request or a statement...   

My father-in-law and I used to fish the Pass in a similar boat. It's fun using the boat as drag. I can only imagine what type of ride the yak folks get.

Great report!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I have been accused of photoshoping my fish into my photos on my posts. Thats the reason for the attitude and video. Nice job on that photoshop photo.

"PHOTOSHOP THIS" ------ What this a request or a statement...   

My father-in-law and I used to fish the Pass in a similar boat. It's fun using the boat as drag. I can only imagine what type of ride the yak folks get.

Great report![/quote]


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (10/29/2009)*Nice job on that photoshop photo.




Here you go. Made up a new avatar for you. :0



For the record. I have never thought your pics were photoshopped. 



I always just assumed it was some dude using an alias to post up pics of his girlfriend.  



Just kidding.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's an awesome photoshop Eastern Tackle!:clap


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *FenderBender (10/29/2009)*That's an awesome photoshop Eastern Tackle!:clap




I have mad photo shopping skills. I never catch anything, I just take good poser pictures, then photoshop in the fish. 



Thats how I got so good at it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Great post Steph.I thought the guy saying you photoshoped was kicked off the forum, but unless there are 2 of them he posted on this thread.*

*Keep it up.*


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

Ha, Your the coolest thing since sliced bread!! How much did that lil boat setup cost? Might need to trade in my kayak, so I can cover more water and catch more fish!! Keep on keepen on!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've seen you several times at Navarre in my Kayak , she's for real on the Fishing :clap


----------



## dustyshpp (Oct 5, 2007)

Huntress................GO ON WITH YA BAD SELF GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw the post where the "others" dissed ya and thought"THAT WAS PRETTY RUDE"....... So from this "LANDLUBBER" My hat's off to you with well deserved respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice post Stephanie!



Keep em coming....with all my travel and lack of time, I have to live vicariously through the forum for now.



But posts like this and Team Recess reports keep me coming back always



Tight lines all....


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (10/29/2009)*Ha, Your the coolest thing since sliced bread!! How much did that lil boat setup cost? Might need to trade in my kayak, *so I can cover more water and catch more fish*!! Keep on keepen on!


Come on...you know you want the added beer capacity her rig has!!:letsdrink


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

I don`t allow GLASS bottles on my boat but I`ll make an exception for you............Lime is OK


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

glad to see you posting again! its always fun to watch a chick with as much love for the sport as you have! you really dont see that much! keep em coming


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

you are doing a awesome job. pay no attention to the doudters and haters out there. their just jealous thatthey can't catch fish as good as you! here on the pff you will find that you have way more fans then foes. keep on fishing and posting. life is to short to worry about a few *ssclowns.

scot


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Can some PFFer with a spare 3ft gaff please donate it to the Aqua Huntress. That shot of the hand gaff in that king's head scares the pee out of me. 

Good deal there AH.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh! that rocks! It really looks like I'm there! Good job!



> *Eastern Tackle (10/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *AQUA HUNTRESS (10/29/2009)*Nice job on that photoshop photo.
> ...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you do that with her standing up at the podium in front of a joint session of congress, or maybe the UN?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Great report and some nice fish! Come on out sometime and catch some fall reds with the gang! Keep the post coming!


----------



## Michael from Ark. (May 29, 2009)

Nothing shy of awsome...keep it up!!!


----------



## boogie (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I'm in love! ::bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (10/29/2009)*Oh my gosh! that rocks! It really looks like I'm there! Good job!




I actually had it a little better, but had to do some retouching and forgot to take back down the mid tones in the top layer after I went back. Wasn't worth going back for again, but came out good for the 5 minutes I put into it.



I'll work on the the congress thing tomorrow.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn that dingy has a sweet sound system.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Thats what I'm talkin' about!!!! Nice mess of fish. you don't have to prove anything to anyone girl. With that set-up and video its very apparent that you love to fish as much as anyone...and good at it too.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow... that's hardcore. Nice weather too!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

High 5's again Steph!!! Thanks for coming back!! You Rock Girl!!!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Best Wishes For Lots Of Fishes! :clap

Huntress - Before I bought a c/c I used to fish 17nm off from a Yamaha Waverunner III. I routinely took my dachshund along too, wearing a doggie life vest. Handheld gps, compass, handheld vhf, laminated fishing chart - I was probably better equipped than all of the Shoobies out there. I took no end of crap from know-nothing know-it-alls.:baby

All I can say is that they thought they had thirty years of boating & fishing experiencebut I knew that all they had was one year's experience repeated 30 times. 

Catch


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

SWEEEEET! Glad to see ya back.......don't let the haters bother you.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (10/29/2009)*Oh my gosh! that rocks! It really looks like I'm there! Good job!




To do the congress request thing, I will need more material. You need to go crush some more fish so I have something to work with. Here is one of you getting ready to barracuda slime Obama. Give him a good smack to get his attention.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent post, way to catch em out a small boat. (my boat fits in the back of my truck too)


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

This is my my favorite picture of myself ever!!!! What kind of material do you need?



> *Eastern Tackle (10/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *AQUA HUNTRESS (10/29/2009)*Oh my gosh! that rocks! It really looks like I'm there! Good job!
> ...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the subtle insertion in the background while Obama is shaking hands. Thats too much.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job AQUA! Like others have said, you did not have to do that to prove yourself. 

Thanks for posting and keep up the good work.


----------

